# ADA 45-F "Fracture"



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

> I am still in the process of nuking my wallet...I mean equipment acquisitions.


LOL yes.. it can get expensive going the ADA route, but it sure looks nice. Welcome to the forum!

Sounds like you have some pretty good ideas going, keep us posted.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Fantastic start! Can't wait to see how this one turns out. Another subscriber here!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I know what you mean on nuking the wallet... It should turn out well though!

Can't wait to see this grow. AquaTouch has one that is a nano/pico reef that is really neat.
-Andrew


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I spend more money on my 7.5g nano than I do on my dog... Although a great hobby, surely a pocketbook nuker.


----------



## JamesReef (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Should be fun figuring all this out and watching the tank grow, I have certainly spent many hours going over your tank threads.  Now whether or not I can due this little guy justice remains to be seen!

I'll be picking up more equipment tomorrow at ADG.



A Hill said:


> Can't wait to see this grow. AquaTouch has one that is a nano/pico reef that is really neat.
> -Andrew


Funny you should mention that, this tank's original goal was a reef. But my nano overflow didn't quite fit the bill. From the top down it looks like it fits, but a side shot doesn't agree. So the reef project will likely become a 60-F which will be a perfect fit.

I won't clog this post with the pictures of the tank overflow, but here are the links trying it on for size.

http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/a...owTop-Down.jpg

http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/a...erflowSide.jpg


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a problem for the recommendations at all James. I think you're going to enjoy this setup a lot.

I'll be moving to Houston sometime in August or there abouts. Maybe I'll see you around!

For your first planted tank rodeo, I'd stick to just an HC carpet. UG is finnacky and is really ugly if done wrong. Just make sure you plant it deep so it grows in nice and thick and close to the substrate line.

Oh, and if you ask for aquascaping / hardscape advice, make sure you do so before planting and filling...since it's pretty much a start over if you make major changes post filling.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

JamesReef said:


> Funny you should mention that, this tank's original goal was a reef. But my nano overflow didn't quite fit the bill. From the top down it looks like it fits, but a side shot doesn't agree. So the reef project will likely become a 60-F which will be a perfect fit.
> 
> I won't clog this post with the pictures of the tank overflow, but here are the links trying it on for size.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty neat, the one at aquatouch just used a lot of live rock and a red sea nano filter if I remember correctly, there was some macro algae, a few small corals, and a juvi dwarf seahorse. I think they had a few mangrove pods growing over a few of the pieces of LR too to add in the filtration. My dad really liked the tank and I almost bought one for him.

I'm sure this tank will come out great as a planted tank!

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ADA tanks may cost more, but they sure are pretty. It's almost like you could use an empty tank in place of some designer crystal :hihi:

In all seriousness... subscribed


----------



## JamesReef (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments! Thanks Frank, HC sounds like the way to go then. Jeff echoed the same thing, with the thin substrate HC would do best and would be a good starter plant for a newbie like me.

I updated my equipment list in the first post. I cannot properly express the craftsmanship and quality of this ADA gear, simply amazing. The glass is thick, solid and heavy. The CO2 system is not only well made but something you *want* to have on display. *With ADA, no longer is your equipment a means to an end.* ADA is not only the standard, they have revolutionized the equipment ecosystem in my opinion.

You can really feel the passion behind the design and implementation of this gear. With a setup like this I know I will get years of service out of it and have a repeatable solution for running any tank. I would make these purchases all over again in a heartbeat. Even my reef system I am (slowly) designing will be centered around ADA.

And again, I have to thank Jeff @ ADG for taking the time for a single customer such as myself. If only everyone ran a business the way this guy does! If ADG carries it, that's where I'm buying folks.

I'm sorry but I could not wait to get the gear fully unpacked, so here is a teaser pick!








http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/jhouse7/ADA 45-F/ADAGear.jpg


----------



## JamesReef (Jun 19, 2010)

A Hill said:


> I'm sure this tank will come out great as a planted tank!
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks Andrew! I just stumbled on your thread, I love your setup and direction, I will be following closely!


----------



## JamesReef (Jun 19, 2010)

Francis Xavier said:


> I'll be moving to Houston sometime in August or there abouts. Maybe I'll see you around!


Great! Let me know, we'll grab a cup of java and talk planted tanks, maybe some of your knowledge and experience will rub off on me! We'll have to go down and bug Jeff too - you MUST see what he is doing. I can't wait to post pictures for you folks when he is ready!

Bring sunscreen!


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

i saw this tank at a not so LFS and loved the dimensions.. can't wait to see it up and running!


----------



## JamesReef (Jun 19, 2010)

tkblazer said:


> i saw this tank at a not so LFS and loved the dimensions.. can't wait to see it up and running!


I agree, the dimensions are very unique! My daughter loves her Bettas and I knew this tank might end up being a home for them (either now or in the future), so its size gives me the option of creating a shallow biotope similiar to their natural habitat in Thailand. I could have done the same with the 60-F but I really wanted to do around 5g.


----------



## JamesReef (Jun 19, 2010)

What do you folks think about a 70w MH (w/ ~8k bulb) for this tank? If I can find a nice looking and high quality MH Pendant I should be able to modify a nice stainless floor lamp to float it over the tank with full control over height to find the sweet spot. Thoughts?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey James,

The MH effect looks cool over planted tanks; but it may be overkill for this tank. It's a fine line between really good lighting and an algal mess waiting to happen. In my Mini L (which is the same dimensions as the 45-F, just taller) I ran the 36w ADA bulb (8k) over it and it grew things out really, really well. The only real dilemma is the fixture. If you're looking to put an ADA light over the tank, then the Solar II would be more than enough (it sports two 36w 8k bulbs, I believe). You've seen the ADA lighting systems at ADG, I don't need to vouch for their aesthetics. But that also might be a bit of overkill for this tank. Good idea for a 60-P or Mini M project some day though!

I think you're going to be really happy with the products you picked up. It sounds like you're like me; I loved them from the minute I got it delivered. It really is the only aquarium 'designer' items on the market.

We'll for sure meet at / go to ADG when I get to Houston 

Now all you have to do is deliver on the aquascaping side!


----------

